# Warcraft Movie Trailer



## FifthView (Nov 6, 2015)

I recognize way too many of the places in it!

[video=youtube_share;2Rxoz13Bthc]https://youtu.be/2Rxoz13Bthc[/video]


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 7, 2015)

That is going to be either Wonderful or Terrible and nothing in between.
It really does look good and I like the fact that it is simply called "Warcraft" and not "Warcraft: something to build a franchise on...."


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm optimistic. If nothing else, at least it seems as though actual effort is being put into this, which is more than could be said for most video game movie adaptations in the past.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 7, 2015)

It is written and directed by Duncan Jones, who has built a reputation as an artistic and visionary filmmaker.  Entrusting this project to him was a pretty bold move, as he is not your typical blockbuster director.  He is also the son of David Bowie, and he's just as gifted as his father.  This really differentiates this project from the usual subpar video game adaptation.


----------



## danr62 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow (hahah), did not expect them to make this into a movie.


----------



## FifthView (Nov 7, 2015)

I am hopeful the movie will be entertaining without any major weaknesses.  I had no idea the director was David Bowie's son; Bowie is one of my all-time favorite performers. 

I'm glad Travis Fimmel is playing the lead human in this.  I think he's great as Ragnar Lothbrok in _Vikings_.  Let's just hope the script doesn't limit him in a negative way.


----------



## Devor (Nov 7, 2015)

It looks like a strong movie to me.  They've definitely given it the level of effort that Blizzard's known for.

I'm optimistic about the movie . . . . but at the same time, did anyone else see the cinematic release for their new expansion?  I rather think they could've done the movie better, faster and cheaper if they just did it with their cinematics.  So I don't know.

I haven't played WoW since the Burning Crusade.  But I don't think there's another IP out there with a fantasy world and lore quite as developed as warcraft's.  It should be pretty cool to see how that plays out in theaters.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 9, 2015)

This is kind of cool. Some people pointing out a bunch of little details from the games appearing in the trailer.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 12, 2015)

Perhaps I never got on the warcraft boat (I saw someone clicking it too much and I gfigured I would get seasick) but this doesn't look particularly appealing as of right now. However, I am going to keep an open mind.


----------



## Miskatonic (Nov 13, 2015)

Blizzard has treated its players like absolute shit lately. Outright lying without even a hint of guilt.

On one hand I hope the movie good, on the other hand I want it to tank and kick Blizzard right in the financial balls.


----------



## Devor (Nov 19, 2015)

I just saw this article in my feed somewhere.  Supposedly there's a lot of real sets and physical effects in this movie, and it's not just all CGI.

The Warcraft Movie Has Way More Practical Effects Than You Realize


----------

